# So, I was looking at the email caught in my spam filter...



## Jack C (Dec 26, 2008)

& I believe that I've found the best 'name for a new band' that I've ever seen in the subject line of a piece of spam.

What do you think?










I believe that I would go see them, if they came to my town to play.....they sound like a very hip group.

Take a look subjects of the email in your own spam filter....do any of them sound like band names?

Post your own!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

"Acai Berry Cleanse" sounds like a good name for a band 

"Many Medz" might work, too. 

"Say Goodbye to Cakey Makeup" sounds like a girl band.


----------



## Jack C (Dec 26, 2008)

Ladies & Gentlemen....live, tonight.....it's 'Say Goodbye to Cakey Makeup'!!! 

whoohoo!

'Hello, Cleveland!'


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack, I want a link to the websites that you visit to get your email address on those spam lists. Please start with 'fun for u'.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^^ ROFL!


----------



## Jack C (Dec 26, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Jack, I want a link to the websites that you visit to get your email address on those spam lists. Please start with 'fun for u'.


It's the usual....


Spoiler



your basic hardcore republican sites, fundamentalist religious sites, etc


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> & I believe that I've found the best 'name for a new band' that I've ever seen in the subject line of a piece of spam


It's like Dave Barry invaded your inbox! He used to do that sort of thing a lot. As in: "Also, "Short Shrift" would make an excellent name for a band".

If you haven't read Dave Barry's Bad Songs book, you really should. But not while you're attempting to drink something. Especially coffee.

Here's a link, it hasn't been kindleized yet:
http://www.amazon.com/Dave-Barrys-Book-Bad-Songs/dp/0740706004/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230737046&sr=8-1
But it really really should be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave Barry is hilarious.  I sorta wish he'd go back to a weekly column, but in a way it makes his one-off's that much better.  He had a recap of 2008 in Sunday's Washington Post Magazine -- oddly, it did not make it into my Kindle version -- but the paper is downstairs and I'll be off to read it if I ever get caught up here!

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Let's give a big round of applause for *Holy Mobile!*

And next on stage is *Cheat and Lose*


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

My personal favorite is the *Vijagra and the Free Rolodexes*. Woo hoo!


----------



## Jack C (Dec 26, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> My personal favorite is the *Vijagra and the Free Rolodexes*. Woo hoo!



You're right - that's a good one
The thing I don't get about an email like that: Someone, somewhere is running a business. He's trying to get people to buy his items. Does he really think that people who need _Vijagra_ also need _Free Rolodexes_? 

I mean...they couldn't figure out how to purchase Vijagra without being randomly notifed via email. Obviously, they hadn't managed to keep the number for their Dojctor or their pharjmacy. How useful will the rolodex be?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack C said:


> I mean...they couldn't figure out how to purchase Vijagra without being randomly notifed via email. Obviously, they hadn't managed to keep the number for their Dojctor or their pharjmacy. How useful will the rolodex be?


ROFL - I really am laughing out loud


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> How useful will the rolodex be


Depends on how much time it loses every day. My grandfather bought one from a street vendor in New York (and Southern people have a reputation as gullible yokels. Ha!), and it loses like 20 minutes every day. At the end of ten days, he's back in last week.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Snicker, I think you mean Rolex, darling.    Still funny as heck.

Katiekat


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually, if I remember correctly, it said "Rolfex" on the face. He was quite proud.  Always got an eye out for the deals, my grandfather has.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

You must always look for the "Genuine Ersatz Rolox" badge on those watches sold on 7th Avenue. Only then can you be assured of the highest faux quality!


----------



## Jack C (Dec 26, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ...My grandfather bought one from a street vendor in New York (and Southern people have a reputation as gullible yokels. Ha!), and it loses like 20 minutes every day. At the end of ten days, he's back in last week.


 

I believe I read somewhere that the 'Ersatz' was the best model money can buy. One day maybe I'll have one *hopefully looking into the future*


----------

